# 2011 BMW 550i M-Sport



## needoptic (May 25, 2014)

New Chicago-based member, just got my 550. A couple of shots from the first photoshoot.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrPmM6


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrPmM6
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJSZvo


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJSZvo
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJizEr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJizEr
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL5Vu8


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL5Vu8
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrP84h


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrP84h
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJizqD


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJizqD
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJ1ydP


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJ1ydP
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrNZcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/nrNZcU
 by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr
:thumbup: If anyone is in Chicago and wants to do a photoshoot - let me know!


----------



## E6029 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would def be interested in a photoshoot, maybe we can put something together.


----------

